# Dress code for Women



## suritabix

Can anyone tell me what the dress code for women is in Dubai and Sharjah?
I will soon be starting a job in a school in sharjah and they have listed the requirements for female teachers:

Subdued colours not bright
3/4 length sleeved shirts
No tight clothing
Long skirts or Trousers

So these are the rules for the school however would these same rules apply in public 

If I was deemed to be dressed in an inappropriate manner could I possibly be arrested?

Also without sounding offensive, I am a British Asian (Indian) so I take it that I would probably get evil stares off of people more so than other British women?


----------



## BLM

Hi Suritabix, cool name 

Sharjah is more conservative than Dubai, so I'm not surprised that your school has a dress code. Are you living in Sharjah as well? In Dubai, we can wear whatever colour we like in public! And as long as you cover your shoulders and down to your knees (and believe me, that makes you a 'respectful' expat), then you will be fine. 

And I doubt you will get evil stares, there are a lot of expat Asians here, ranging from the construction workers to some very wealthy landowners. A lot of the girls in my office are Asian and were born here. A lot of our friends and neighbours are Asian. You will fit right in 

Welcome to the UAE! I hope you have a wonderful experience. We get together for a night out once a month so come along and meet everyone!


----------



## sgilli3

Definately sounds right for Sharjah (or any teaching job)
In Sharjah, women and men should have shoulders covered (not spaghetti straps etc) and clothing should cover the kness.

Those rules apply in public in Sharjah. (not Dubai)
You would get in trouble for not dressing appropriate - maybe not arrested, but certainly it is frowned upon.

Why would you get more stares ????? There are more Indians here than any other nationality (including Emiratis )


----------



## suritabix

Wow yeah I'd love to come out, I'l be there on the 26th so don't forget to send me an invitation.

Oh and My uncle gave me the name suritabix cause it rhymes with weetabix!


----------



## suritabix

Also without sounding offensive, I am a British Asian (Indian) so I take it that I would probably get evil stares off of people more so than other British women? 

Sorry Bad English on my part, I meant that I would be frowned upon in the way I dress as people would think I'd have more sense to cover up as Arab culture and Indian culture have similarities. One of them being to cover up.


----------



## hari

Sharjah has strict rules among all the emirates. No bars.. No alcohol, follows Saudi laws in most cases. Population is mostly Indian as most of the Indians working in Dubai resides there due to comparitively lower rents. Work there , sleep there, spend all your leisure time in Dubai and enjoy (which is 15 minutes drive away when there is no traffic blocks normally friday morning only),


----------



## suritabix

I see, you say its only 15 mins drive away? I've read that it can take up to 1 hour and 30 mins. Do you think I could take driving lessons whilst I'm there?

Im hearing so many different things now about Sharjah so I'm confused now but my main objective is to work there and party in Dubai.


----------



## sgilli3

Yes it can take 15 mins....but probably on a FRi morn, when the roads are at their slowest.
We live in Sharjah, and not at peak times, getting to Dubai takes us 20 - 30 mins (max), but when the roads are busy, or there has been an accident - allow a looonnnnggggg time to get where you are going.


----------



## Mac

All i say on the matter is that there are some mighty fine women in Dubai!  The dress code they stick too doesn't seem to be different to that of the UK...... Unless you're used to drinking in Newcastle's Bigg Market anyway!!


----------



## cairogal

In order to be arrested in Sharjah you'd have to show a lot more skin that that Sleeves that come to the bend in your arm should be be fine outside of work-just not the short-short sleeves. Also, I would suggest getting lots of 3/4 length trousers: comfy and appropriate around Sharjah. Now, if you go to a hotel pool in Sharjah you can wear your normal swimming suit. A few years ago I think they "outlawed" 2 piece suits, but I would still bring it. Hotels have more relaxed dress codes than the street. Arrested for not abiding by clothing restrictions? mmm...no, not likely. Could you be followed by CID? Maybe. You might receive a stern "talking to".


----------



## BLM

Shame you can't live in Dubai! You would be driving AGAINST the traffic and then you could wear your bikini by the pool on the weekends 

But seriously, if you decide you like the UAE and want to stay on, there are lots of people sharing huge villas in Dubai (so a lot cheaper) and the drive to work would only take as long as people that travel from the Marina into Bur Dubai.

When are you due to arrive?


----------

